
Process.env like a boss with lookenv now with Joi support - rec
https://github.com/RodrigoEspinosa/lookenv#with-joi
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

